# Where is a good place to sell a Runescape account?



## ACWWFAN (Aug 4, 2010)

I used to know a website for this, but I forgot it, does anyone know a legit place to sell accounts? Thanks


----------



## fishykipper (Aug 4, 2010)

ebay?
give it me, for free?


----------



## ACWWFAN (Aug 4, 2010)

No, there's scam free sites that are meant for selling accounts, I don't wanna deal with ebay.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 4, 2010)

ACWWFAN said:
			
		

> I used to know a website for this, but I forgot it, does anyone know a *legit* place to sell accounts? Thanks


Bit of an oxymoron there. It's against RuneScape rules to buy/sell accounts therefore there can logically be no 'legit' place to do so.


----------



## ACWWFAN (Aug 4, 2010)

Yah I know.  But there are sites that will pay your for it, I just don't know which ones will or that are safe.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 4, 2010)

Why even bother selling it. It would take people less than a month to get into high levels with simply botting.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 5, 2010)

I wouldn't just because it's easy to get scammed.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 5, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> I wouldn't just because it's easy to get scammed.


This.  You can simply sell your account for money, then within 30 days or whatever use functions on the runescape site to take back control of the account since you will be recognized as it's actual owner.

So, you'll rarely find people buying unless you never set your recovery info.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2010)

I've sold many RS accounts and stuff in the past 2 years of my life when I was really into. (Just kinda got out of it recently), but I used PlayerAuctions.com and Sythe.org or sell alot of my stuff.

If you are selling a small account, lets say level 60 with like 2 mil and OK stats, I would go with Sythe but you just have to worry about who you are buying from. You gotta do a whole background check on the person, look up their user name in Google, and their MSN in Google. And make sure that they go first, unless they are an actual trusted person (say 40 vouches+), or you use a trusted MiddleMan.

If you are selling a high level account, lets say like my Main when I sold it was a level 91 with about 15mil on it that I was selling for $80. You should go through PlayerAuctions.com, so the person buys it from there and then you put all the details you ever had for the account in these fields that they have set up for you. And then they check it themselves and try to recover the account, if it works, they give it to the other person, and you get the money. They basically work as a middle man, they take like 10 or 15 bucks out of the payment though which is balls.

But yeah, thats that. If you need help, just message me, I have like 20 something vouches on there I can help you out.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2010)

I think that SELLING accounts for online games is against the Terms and Conditions, so you PROBABLY shouldn't do it.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I think that SELLING accounts for online games is against the Terms and Conditions, so you PROBABLY shouldn't do it.


It is, but people do it all the time.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

RunescapeHell™  ~ Operated by Jagex™ 

Anyways - if you live in the UK, try Gumtree.com.

You can always try the ShopTemp Trading Forum and get a game, a pack of tissues or some socks in exchange.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> You can always try the ShopTemp Trading Forum and get a game, a pack of tissues or some socks in exchange.
> 
> Trading Forum RulesYou may sell or request items matching the following categories: video games (including PC), video game accessories, computer hardware, game consoles, electronics. Forbidden categories: downloadable content, pornography, illegally obtained software (eg. pirated games, pirated applications), *virtual content (eg. "gold" from MMORPGs)* and any form of currency either physical (coins/notes) or electronic (PayPal etc.). It is also in your best interest that you don't sell highly valuable items.



It's still ethically sketchy to sell accounts for any MMORPG. I had a lvl 91 or so Runescape character, back when 126 was the level cap, and while I haven't played in years, I wouldn't sell the account.


----------

